# Using BOTH Tivo 4K AND Tivo Premeirer



## hfreemanx (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm a happy and satisfied user of my TV premiere box, but frustrated that I can't watch DIsney+ on it. Am considering buying a Tivo 4K for that purpose. Could someone confirm that I could use both, with the Premier cable on one TV HDMI input and the 4k plugged into a different one? Or is doing this stupid/un-needed for some reason. Thanks


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Makes sense: the Premiere is a great DVR but is NOT a capable streaming device. A TS4K, Chromecast or Firestick would allow to you to get Disney+ or other streaming service that you might want.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Just be aware that getting the TS4K does not give you _any_ cross-functionality with the TiVo Premiere. They are two completely different ecosystems, just as different as using the Premiere along side a Roku or Amazon Firestick..


----------

